# Forum > News > Contests >  Star Wars The Old Republic $100 Posting Contest

## Ket

Is the force strong with you? Got a great *Star Wars The Old Republic* information? If so, it could win you $100!

Starting December 18th -25th OwnedCore is looking for all the exploits, guides, hacks, bots, exploration and emulation information for *Star Wars The Old Republic* that you can post here on our great forums.

To enter the contest simply post new relevant and quality threads in all SWTOR forums except general discussion which are found here:

*Star Wars The Old Republic*

Any information is acceptable as long as it is not a repost of information we already have on the forums.

The members with the_ most threads posted_ at the end of the week will win the following prizes, generously donated by MMOKings a great place to buy *SWTOR credits* and *WoW gold**.
*
1st place: $100 cash via paypal* and 15 +REP 
2nd place: $25 cash via paypal* and 15 +REP
3rd place: 15 +REP

*Prize of equal value can be made.

Best of luck to all those who participate. If you have any questions or concerns, please feel free to fire way!

Thanks a lot

Ket

----------


## Xel

100$ for a guide?? That's freaking awesome!

----------


## Freefall552

It's great to see so many contests this close to christmas!

----------


## Ket

The contest is for the most threads posted in the SWTOR. Not just one guide, though that is very welcome. Good luck!

----------


## Confucius

Just finished part 1 of my guide series I will be writing for this contest! Good luck to all who participate!

----------


## Zorek

Everything you need to know about the game can be found in these videos.

----------


## isaniac

Any word on how this has gone down?

----------


## Ket

Winner announcement is coming right up.

----------


## Ket

The threads have all been counted up the we have the following winners for the SWTOR posting contest. I'd like to thank all of those who were motivated by our contest and participated. The winners are the following.

1st Place Winner of the $100 prize and 15 +REP points with 23 threads posted - Sephirofl 

2nd Place Winner of $25 - Drunn

3rd Place Winner of 15 +REP - Relentless904


Thank you to all of our winners. We hope you keep posting in the SWTOR and I am sure our community appreciates all that you contribute. Also thanks to all that contributes posts and donate hard earn money to OwnedCore so that contests like these can be ran!

Ket
OwnedCore - World of Warcraft Exploits, Hacks, Bots and Guides - OwnedCore News

----------


## Sephiroth

Grats to everyone ! Thanks again Ket and the rest of the OwnedCore Community as well as MMOKings for generously donating for this contest!

----------

